# When Holga Saved the Day



## Dick Sanders (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are two photos I made with my Holga (120N), and the stories behind them. 

*Photo #1: *My friend's father passed away, a man who had been instrumental in getting a very powerful Holocaust Memorial built in Palm Desert, CA, and I wanted to do something to honor him. The Memorial featured several bronze sculptures depicting real-life events. So, I went there with my Pentax 6x7, but the setting proved to be very difficult to photograph, and I came home with nothing. I returned with my 8x10 pinhole, anxious to try again -- but again, _failure._ As a last resort (although I shouldn't have thought about her this way) I went back a third time with Holga. At last, I got what I wanted! This photo started out as B&W, and I added the color in PhotoShop. The caption on this sculpture told how this woman clutching her children cried out to the Nazi troops, asking "Why?" They answered by shooting her. I left her hand devoid of color to signify death. 







*Photo #2: *After one of the recent California fires, I observed a large stand of burned trees in the distance while driving on the freeway. Later, I figured out how to access them from another road, but I had to hike in what appeared to be about 2 blocks. Ever hear of a desert mirage? The 2 blocks turned into 4 blocks across the hot desert, and though I drank plenty of water before leaving the car, I took no water with me (mistake) because my camera bag was filled with my Pentax 645, a couple of lenses, and the Holga. When I reached the trees, it smelled bad. And it was hot. In any case, I set to work, and in the viewfinder of the 645 the burned out trees looked really intriguing. I made a number of photos, pleased as punch. Then, anxious to get back to the car and the water, I hurriedly shot a roll in the Holga. When I got home and got everything processed and the proofs printed, I was shocked to see I had no really interesting pics from the pro camera. But Holga saved the day with this one I named Creepy Hollow. Believe me, I didn't want to go back -- it _was_ creepy there! 






Thanks for looking. Comments welcome.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I have a tree that I have been watching along the 91 since the Freeway Complex Fire, I haven't figured out how to get to it safely, and legally. Fires haunt me.


----------



## digitaldetours (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been debating on buying a Holga.  I don't know that I could achieve great shots like these though.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Jan 6, 2009)

digitaldetours said:


> I've been debating on buying a Holga. I don't know that I could achieve great shots like these though.


 
_Thanks _for the compliment. But the beauty of Holga is that she helps you get the great shots. Check these terrific portfolios by Thomas Michael Alleman -- if I recall his method was to use 6 Holgas on any given shot and process them differently -- of course, every Holga_ is_ a little different:

photo-eye | Gallery

Also check out this great-looking Holga camera. It's nicer than a Nikon D90! 

Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Twi-Lite Zone Holga


----------

